# New Baby! ID



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Well some of you will remember that we had a black baby hatch some time ago and we were confused as to if it was enigma or blizzard....well from the same parents thats a Hypo Enigma het Bell and a Murpheys Patternless we got this little one which is just brown and white so could someone help me out here as neither parents have snow genes.











Incubated for female and hatched at 11.45 last night, she was still attached to the egg in that pic but she has now soaked up the yolk and is running around like crazy


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

Here was the first sibling to be born - Hypo Enigma











and the second - Blizzard poss Enigma











Just so you guys can see the differences between all 3


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

That`s a Mack Enigma mate - very possibly a Hypo Mack Enigma due to the brown areas as opposed to black - which is often intensified with M.E hatchlings. One of the parents, more likely the Hypo Enigma, has got to be a Snow. Is the Hypo Enigma from Home Grown Geckos by any chance? I know Ken used to have trouble deciding exactly what leo was what, and decided to just label them as the more likely toward the end of his leo `career` (for want of a better phrase). If it`s not from HGG - then completely ignore all that about the Hypo Enigma parent! (though it`s still a Mack Enigma!).

Anyroad, congrats on them all - what a wonderful range of babies to get from the same parents, just fantastic. Hats off to you


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Suspected as much Pal !

see : http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/genetics/374735-these-tremper-eyes-bell-eyes-2.html

Hoping my 'sister gecko' to turns out snow too ! Waiting for the other eggs to pop now ! :whistling2::2thumb:


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

funky1 said:


> That`s a Mack Enigma mate - very possibly a Hypo Mack Enigma due to the brown areas as opposed to black - which is often intensified with M.E hatchlings. One of the parents, more likely the Hypo Enigma, has got to be a Snow. Is the Hypo Enigma from Home Grown Geckos by any chance? I know Ken used to have trouble deciding exactly what leo was what, and decided to just label them as the more likely toward the end of his leo `career` (for want of a better phrase). If it`s not from HGG - then completely ignore all that about the Hypo Enigma parent! (though it`s still a Mack Enigma!).
> 
> Anyroad, congrats on them all - what a wonderful range of babies to get from the same parents, just fantastic. Hats off to you


Yes mate she was from Home Grown, that explains the whole thing weirdly as i and my friend also had the same suspicion.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I wanna steal her....! lol


----------



## Tyrone (Aug 22, 2009)

They are beautiful


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

def looks mac enigma to me very nice too congrats: victory:


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

suez said:


> def looks mac enigma to me very nice too congrats: victory:


Cheers suez, you also have some fab ones too! :flrt:


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Here she is minus the gunk on her head lol


----------



## JRoss (Aug 31, 2009)

Really nice babies!!


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

JRoss said:


> Really nice babies!!


Thanks


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

are you holding this one back then ???


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

no hes selling her to me:2thumb: arent u lol:whistling2:


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

LIZARD said:


> no hes selling her to me:2thumb: arent u lol:whistling2:


LOL Cand you are addicted once more!


----------

